# Forensic Technology in 1986



## Creator (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi I am preparing to writing a crime story that was in the 1986. However, during my research process, I found that most of the forensic stuff I have researched are later then 1986.

So what kind of forensic science did we had in the year 1986? Fingerprint identification? DNA[not yet right]?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 17, 2008)

Blood typing, ear prints, chemical matching/analysis even Xray spectroscopy. I used to have a customer that used one of our PC plug in cards to control such a machine for the Police forensic labs. It was advanced stuff it used the later more advance XT (6MHz with built in winchester 10Meg drive mind) rather than the common or garden PC. fibre matching including hair carpets and the like.

There was an American program (name escapes me something like "Quincey MED ") from around those time. Watch a few of them and you can get a good idea of what was available to old PC Plod.


----------



## Drachir (Nov 18, 2008)

Quincy MD.
And you might lolok through these as well. 1980s Mystery Detective TV Shows
However, except for Prime Suspect don't expect much in the way of scientific detection in any of these shows.  They are more about the brilliant detective figuring everything out on his or her own.  

You might have more success checking out a few of the great crime novelists of the 1980s.  There is a list at the bottom of this section.  1980s Mystery Detective TV Shows

I expect PD James might be the best best.  That being said, you should know that my wife is the crime novel expect.  I read fantasy.


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah watch Quincy, I was going to mention detective shows... lol


----------

